
GNSS Compare: software to compare the performance of Galileo signals - sohkamyung
https://gnss-compare.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
cs_
It would be interesting to view a skyplot of the GPS satellite trajectories,
or at the least output the Dilution of Precision values comparing GPS with
GPS+Galileo. This would help to illustrate the effect of additional satellites
on measurement geometry, and thus on the precision of the output PVT solution.

------
londons_explore
It would be nice to compare with the hardware position estimator from the same
GPS raw data.

